
Professor quietly takes student’s work and files it as a patent in China - natch
https://academia.stackexchange.com/questions/135907/my-research-paper-filed-as-a-patent-in-china-by-my-chinese-supervisor-without-me
======
Traster
This is absolutely hilarious, a really funny little grift.

Having said that, the resolution to this is obvious - the professor is going
to get quietly asked to leave the university, the patent could never be used
since there's very clear prior art - not that it ever would, since it's only
valid in China, the student doesn't seem like they're actually pursuing the
idea, and if it were ever applied I suspect it'd only be a pretext which would
screw you in China anyway.

Obviously the idea of pursuing the professor for stealing the work seems
likely to be a dead end. Of course getting a guilt payment out of the
university may be one avenue, although UK universities are pretty tight and
perfectly willing to throw their staff under the bus.

I've got to say, I can't imagine this is the only time this has happened.
Maybe we're about to find a whole slew of these incidents.

~~~
crb002
Bad idea. In his interest to keep the professor's marketability high so he can
pimp the patent.

------
crb002
I'd talk to a solicitor in Hong Kong. Offer them 20% contingency on any
royalties they can get you.

------
Fjolsvith
Maybe he was paid to transfer the work to China, in an espionage kind of way.

------
ry_ry
To what degree are patents like this respected and/or enforced in China?

